# ISO salad ideas



## abjcooking (Apr 12, 2006)

Well, it's diet time in this household again and my boyfriend has asked me to fix salad's for dinner several times a week.  I am looking for some fresh ideas or some of your favorites (especially ones with meat) of salads so I don't get tired of them.

For example last night I made a salad of romaine with artichoke hearts, hearts of palm, tomato, red pepper, red onion with a red wine vinegarette topped with marinated london broil.


----------



## jkath (Apr 12, 2006)

Your salad sounds fantastic!!!
Try some of these, abj:  http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f11/main-dish-salads-6540.html?highlight=summer+salad


----------



## abjcooking (Apr 12, 2006)

jkath,
That is exactly what I'm needing.  I did a search on the salads but didn't seem to find what I wanted.  Thank you.  If anyone has any other ideas to add please post.  I have a feeling we will be eating a lot of salads for the next several months.


----------



## jkath (Apr 13, 2006)

Here are some more I've found in our archives:

*Erik's Beachcomber Salad **I'm tryin' to eat healthy these days. This is a killer way to eat a little better.
Beachcomber Salad (Serves 4):

1/2 lb Spring Mix Lettuce

12 oz Grilled Chicken Strips

12 oz Balsamic Vinegarette 

3/4 c Bleu Cheese

1 Apple, cored, sliced into 8 pieces

1 c dried cranberries

Toss lettuce with Balsmic Vinegarette, distribute between 4 large salad bowls. Drizzle Bleu Cheese, evenly over all 4 salads, evenly distribute dried cranberries over salads, top salads with chicken, garnish each salad with 2 apple slices.

Enjoy!!!*
----------------------------------------------------

*Ironchef's Arugula & Fuji Apple Salad w Manchego Cheese, Dried Cherry w Citrus Truffle Dressing **Substitute the Fuji apples for whatever apples you get. Try and use the most crisp and firm apples for this salad.**Serves 4 

**Ingredients: 

2 1/2 c. of Fresh Baby Arugula 
2 Fuji Apples, cut into 1/4" Julienne (use Granny Smith's if you cannot find Fuji Apples)
1/2 c. Dried Cherries or Dried Cranberries 
1/4 lb. Manchego or Similar nutty Cheese 
Juice of one Lemon 
*4 Tbsp. Truffle Oil 
1 tsp. Kosher salt 
Fresh cracked Pepper to taste 

Method: 

Combine Arugula, Apples, and Cherries into a cold mixing bowl. Sprinkle the salt, lemon juice, truffle oil and lightly toss. Even distribute onto salad plates. Using a vegetable peeler, shave the Manchego cheese over the salad. Serve with fresh cracked pepper. 

*If you cannot find truffle oil, you can substitute a high quality Extra virgin Olive Oil to give a nice fruity flavor*
*(note from jkath - I bet grilled chicken would be a nice addition)*

--------------------------------------

*Kadesma's  Roasted Onion and Salami Salad **This makes a great luncheon salad with crusty rolls or would make a great addition to antipasto

Roasted Onion and Salami Salad
6-yellow onions unpeeled
12 or more leaves of romain or butter lettuce
1-1/2c.thinly sliced salami, I get dry salami
1/2-c. pitted oil-cured olives
1/3-c. evoo
2-3Tab. red wine vinegar
1-tea. dry mustard
1-clove crushed garlic
freshly cracked black pepper
preheat oven to 350
Place onions on a rack in baking pan and roast about 1 hour and 15 min. or til tender when pierced..Cool to room temp.
Peel onions and with sharp knife cut into 1/2inch thick slices. Seperate into rings as you work. Arrange on lettuce around the outer edge of of large platter and mound the rings in the middle. Lay the salami around the onions and sprinkle the olives over all..In a jar, shake together oil, vinegar,mustard, garlic salt and pepper. Pour over salad and serve.
Makes 6 servings
ENJOY
*------------------------

*from Constance:*
*Fresh Green Bean and Tomato Salad
Recipe courtesy Paula Deen

1/2 pound fresh green beans, trimmed
1/2 cup fresh or frozen green peas
2 tomatoes, seeded and cut into quarters
2 hard-boiled eggs, cut into quarters
1 can water chestnuts, drained and sliced
Several green onions, sliced
Salt and pepper
1/2 cup mayonnaise or Miracle whip
Dash lemon juice
1 large head romaine or red leaf lettuce, washed and dried thoroughly

Blanch beans in a large pot of boiling, salted water until tender, about 5 minutes. Remove to an ice water bath to stop the cooking. Drain beans and set aside. In the same pot of boiling water, blanch peas until slightly tender, about 30 seconds to 1 minute. Remove peas to the ice water bath; drain and set aside.

Place beans, peas, tomatoes, eggs, water chestnuts, and green onions in a large bowl and season with salt and pepper. Add mayonnaise and lemon juice and stir to combine. Serve over lettuce leaves.

*Note: I think some crumbled bacon would be awfully good in this.*


----------



## jkath (Apr 13, 2006)

(sorry - it doubled my post)


----------



## BreezyCooking (Apr 13, 2006)

A favorite of ours is a mix to taste of cubed smoked or regular cooked chicken or turkey, cubed smoked Gouda cheese, red &/or green seedless grapes, pecan or walnut pieces, salt & pepper to taste, all bound together with just enough mayo to bind everything together.

Serve over your choice of fresh greens.


----------



## buckytom (Apr 13, 2006)

abj, if a plain salad isn't doing it for ya after a while, try adding noodles and sashimi, japanese style. in order to stay on the healthy side, use soba noodles.

boil soba, let cool. make a bed of crisp romaine lettuce, top with a healthy twist of soba noodles. make a dressing out of japanese fish sauce, soy sauce, ginger, and rice vinegar. dress noodles with the sauce. top noodles with alternating layers of salmon and tuna sashimi, and thin sliced (half moon shaped) tomato and cucumber. sprinkle sesame seeds over everything.


----------



## jkath (Apr 13, 2006)

another double? What's up with this?


----------



## mish (Apr 13, 2006)

Along the lines of a meat salad...

*Steak/Roast Beef Salad*​ 
2 Tbsp. white wine vinegar 
1 Tbsp. Dijon-style mustard 
1/2 tsp. Pepper 
1/2 tsp. Garlic Powder 
1/3 cup Olive Oil 
3 1/2 cups thinly sliced cooked roast beef or grilled flank steak (1 1/2 lbs.) cut into 2-inch strips 
1 lb. small red potatoes, cooked and sliced 
1/2 lb. fresh green beans, steamed until crisp tender 
1 jar (6 oz.) marinated artichoke hearts, drained 
1/4 lb. mushrooms, sliced 
green onions, sliced, including tops

Whisk together vinegar, mustard, pepper and garlic powder. Slowly add oil, beating constantly. Place beef strips in large salad bowl; add dressing and toss. Add remaining ingredients and gently toss before serving. Arrange bed of lettuce on individual plates and serve steak salad over top.

You could use leftover roast beef or pick up some roast beef from the deli.

**********

*Steak Salad*
Serving Size:4​ 
1 loaf (10 ounces) frozen garlic bread 
4 seasoned strip steaks (9 ounces each) 
2 bunches watercress, trimmed 
1/2 cup thinly sliced red onion 
1 basket cherry tomatoes, halved 
1 can (7 ounces) artichoke hearts, drained and quartered
1/2 cup extra-virgin olive oil
1/4 cup balsamic vinegar

Bake garlic bread according to package directions. Meanwhile, rub steaks with all but 1 tablespoon Steak Seasoning. Cook steaks to desired doneness. Set steaks aside to cool slightly, then thinly slice crosswise. 

Divide watercress equally among 4 plates and arrange steak slices over watercress. Scatter onion slices, tomato halves and artichoke hearts over steak slices. Drizzle vinaigrette over vegetables. Cut warm garlic bread into 4 equal pieces and place atop vegetables.

***********

*Salami Salad with Tomatoes and Mozzarella*
Serving Size:8​ 
1 pound salami, cut into 1/4-inch pieces 
6 tomatoes, diced 
1/2 cup fresh basil leaves 
1/2 pound mozzarella, cut into 1/2-inch pieces 
Salt and freshly ground black pepper 
Olive oil, for drizzling 
Vinegar, for drizzling 

In a large bowl, combine salami, tomatoes, basil, and mozzarella. Season, to taste, with salt and pepper. Drizzle with olive oil and vinegar and toss well. 

You could add cooked rotini/spiral pasta and seve chilled.

********

One of my favorites - *Nicoise*

*Crab Salad Nicoise*
Serving Size:4​ 
4 medium boiling potatoes 
1 lb. green beans, cut into 2-in. lengths 
1/3 cup olive oil 
1/4 cup white wine vinegar 
1 tlb. chives or green onion, thinly sliced 
salt & pepper, to taste 
1 head butter lettuce leaves 
1 Ib. crabmeat 
1/4 cup small ripe black olives 
1 cup cherry tomatoes, halved

Cook potatoes in boiling water until tender; drain and cool 10 minutes. Cut potatoes into 1-inch chunks and place in a shallow dish. Cook beans in boiling water 10 minutes or until tender; drain and cool 10 minutes. Add to potatoes. 

Combine oil, vinegar, chives, salt and pepper in a small jar with tight-fitting lid. Shake well and pour two thirds of the dressing over potatoes, and beans. Refrigerate, covered, 2 hours or up to 24 hours, stirring occasionally.

Arrange lettuce on four plates and spoon potato/string bean mixture on top. Divide crabmeat among the plates and garnish with olives and tomatoes. Drizzle remaining dressing on top.

You could use tuna or shrimp in place of crab.

_Other ideas:_

_Waldorf or Cobb salads_

_Strawberry Spinach salad - add in grilled chicken strips_


----------



## mish (Apr 13, 2006)

S'more salad:

*Shrimp Caesar Salad with Basil Pesto Crostini*
Serving Size:4​ 
1/2 cup low-fat buttermilk
3 tablespoons fat-free mayonnaise
2 teaspoons olive oil
1 teaspoon Dijon mustard
1 garlic clove, minced
8 slices (1/2-inch-thick) diagonally cut French bread baguette
Olive oil-flavored cooking spray
4 teaspoons basil pesto
8 cups Italian-blend salad greens (about 1 1/2 [10-ounce] bags)
1/4 cup grated Parmesan cheese
1 pound medium shrimp, cooked and peeled
1/2 cup sliced red onion
1/2 teaspoon cracked pepper

Preheat oven to 350º. Combine first 5 ingredients in a bowl; cover buttermilk mixture, and chill.

Coat both sides of bread with cooking spray. Place on a baking sheet, and bake at 350º for 5 minutes on each side. Spread 1/2 teaspoon pesto on one side of each slice of bread.

Combine greens and remaining ingredients in a large bowl; toss well. Add buttermilk dressing; toss well to coat. Serve with crostini. 

*********

*Caprese Pasta Salad*​ 
1 ¼ pound cherry tomatoes, cut in half 
10 oz fresh mozzarella, cut in bite-size pieces 
1 small bunch basil, coarsely chopped 
1 clove garlic, sliced 
½ cup extra-virgin olive oil 
1 pound penne 
salt and freshly ground pepper to taste 

In a large bowl (large enough to contain the pasta), place the tomatoes, mozzarella, garlic, basil and drizzle with half of the olive oil. 

Meanwhile, bring a large pot of water to a rolling boil, add salt and the penne. Cook according to package instructions. Drain and run cold water over the pasta. 

Once the pasta is cooled, drain well again removing excess water. Pour into the bowl with the tomato and mozzarella mixture. Add the rest of the olive oil (you may need to add more if pasta looks too dry), season with salt and pepper to taste and mix well. Keep in the refrigerator for ½ hour before serving.


----------



## mish (Apr 13, 2006)

Cold pasta salads are one of my faves. I'm trying to duplicate a salad I adore that I take out. It runs about $7.00 per pound. Some of the ingredients are:

Agnolitti (could probably sub with cheese stuffed ravioli or tortelinni - cooked and cooled)

Peas

Chopped tomatoes

Green onions

Big chunks of diced Mozzarella

Vinaigrette? - not sure of the dressing

Pine nuts is an ingredient I'm thinking about adding, or asparagus, but it is very filling on its own.

**********

*Pizza Pasta Salad*​ 
1 pound Rotini, Twists or Spirals, uncooked 
3 oz. sliced pepperoni (about 3/4 cup) 
4 oz. sliced Provolone cheese (about 1 cup) 
12 cherry tomatoes, halved (about 1 1/2 cups) 
1/2 cup grated Parmesan cheese 
1/2 cup non-fat Italian salad dressing 
1 tsp. Italian seasoning 
1/2 tsp. minced garlic 
1 green bell pepper, ribs and seeds removed, sliced into rings 
Pita bread 

Prepare pasta according to package directions. While pasta is cooking, cut pepperoni slices into fourths and slice the Provolone cheese into matchstick-size pieces. Place in a large bowl. Add cherry tomatoes, Parmesan cheese, Italian dressing, Italian seasoning and garlic. 

When pasta is done, drain and rinse with cold water. Drain again. Add pasta to cheese mixture and mix well. Quarter the pita bread rounds and place around a large platter. Top with pasta salad and garnish with green pepper rings.


----------



## abjcooking (Apr 13, 2006)

Thanks so much.  I got online this afternoon and these recipes just made my day.


----------



## grumblebee (Apr 13, 2006)

Just FYI, if you are trying to get in shape and/or lose weight, salads aren't your only option. Many entrees can be tailored to make them lower fat. For example, a nice veggie and shrimp stir fry can be made without oil by using a few tbsp of veggie stock in place of the oil. Serve it over fresh cooked rice and you have a super delicious, virtually fat free supper. (chili sauce, soy or teriyaki sauce will kick up the flavour) 

Also, many creamy soups can be made without cream by simply pureeing part of the soup. Like a potato onion soup can be made with skim milk and partially pureed to make it smooth as silk. 

Anyway, I have loads of more suggestions but I know you wanted salad recipes in this thread. I was just pointing out that you dont have to be a rabbit in order to eat healthy!

Also, in case you are not aware, some salads, depending on the dressing/vinegrette can be just as fattening as a hamburger! Veggies are good but if you drown them in olive oil you aren't lowering your caloric intake!


----------



## mish (Apr 13, 2006)

abjcooking said:
			
		

> Thanks so much. I got online this afternoon and these recipes just made my day.


 
You're very welcome, abj. Glad you brought the topic up, as summer is rapidly approaching...and I love salad  

Another thought, if you're grilling salmon, steak, chicken, etc., save the leftovers and add it to your salad. Other add ins:

mandarin oranges
mango
papaya
strawberries, blueberries, raspberries
avacado
sprouts
raisins
shredded beets
coconut
banana chips
raisins
olives
red onions
cottage cheese

Hope you try the Agnolitti pasta salad. Let us know what you come up with.


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 15, 2006)

Here's a refreshing little salad we're stuck on right now:

baby romaine (it's the best, the other baby lettuces are good but this is superb)!

On the romaine dice fresh mozzarella into cubes, tomatoes or just half or 1/3 grape tomatoes, thin slivered red onion, sliced almonds

the dressing is just Dijon mustard, lemon juice, this new thing I found Nakano's balsamic, rice wine vinegar combination dressing/marinade, and of course, olive oil, and pepper.  The dressing/marinade has quite a bit of salt already.

It is so refreshing and the baby romaine is wonderful!  The ingredients are simple and of course can be expounded upon.  I have added the kirby cukes and left-over pork tenderloin slices.  I can see where this would also be good with a smoked chicken (done beer can style).  

Somewhere, and I may have posted it here, is a mesclun mix with strawberries, blueberries and almonds (can't recall if there's anything else) and the dressing is a white wine vinaigrette - if anyone wants it send me a PM and I will post it - I'm afraid with all the cooking going on tomorrow I'll forget about it.  But a PM will remind me.  It's a very refreshing salad full of riboflavins..


----------



## Claire (Apr 15, 2006)

Now that the weather is warming for us northern types, we need to keep this line going.  In other words, bump.  But my husband's favorite is salad nicoise.  I also make a lot of Mexican-inspired salads (so easy because you use a jarred salsa of your choice as the dressing), middle eastern salads, greek salads, orient-influenced salads.  Remember that packaged taboule and couscous are so easy and make great salads.  A lot of people don't think to use rice for a salad, and you can flavor it either Asian, Middle Eastern, Italian, or Greek and come up with great results.  I like converted rice for rice salads.  Keep a lot of pickled and marinaded vegetables in stock over the summer -- artichoke hearts, several kinds of olives, green peppecorns, capers --  A mustard with whole mustard seeds in it makes a great ingredient for dressings.  

I make a basic Ranch type dressing that is in the fridge in a mason jar all the time.  I can take out a few tablespoons of it and add different seasonings to give it different flavors.  Ditto a basic oil-and-vinegar dressing.  Both start out with packaged mixes (ranch with about 3/4 nonfat yogurt, 1/4 mayo; oil and vinegar with good seasons zesty, but excellent quality wine vinegars and olive or nut oils), then I segue and add seasonings to change the charactor of the dressings.  In other words, the "ranch" I make can become thousand island for a meal, bleu cheese for another.  The "Italian" I make can become Greek or the perfect topping for grilled veggies.  

We will be living on salads soon.  

Can you tell the weather suddenly warmed here?


----------



## Claire (Apr 15, 2006)

Oh, for you midwesterners, my sis invented a salad for cheese curds that is a take-off on a traditional Italian salad:

A package of mozerella style cheese curds
A package of cherry tomatoes (I like to cut mine in half so my guests don't squirt each other, but then, maybe that is part of the fun!)
Italian salad dressing of your choice
If you have fresh herbs in the garden, go for it, but you really want some basil for this if you can get it.  

Nowadays pesto is available in jars throughout the year, so you can buy a jar if you didnt' freeze some from your garden.  Add a tablespoon of that to a tablespoon of a white wine vinegar and use that for a dressing.  

There is somethign about those cheese curds and little tomatoes that they make a cute take on an old-fashioned salad.


----------

